# Best Mini Breeders from all over



## kim8403 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am beginning to realize that we are going to need to ship a puppy to be sure we get a well bred miniature poodle. All of the ones close by seem so questionable and the ones I was referred to either do not have what we are looking for or do not have any available. So, if you have a mini, who was your breeder? I would really like a list of good, reputable breeders because all of the websites look the same. Thanks!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Kim,

Where are you located and have you contacted your local poodle club for references? The breeders that didn't have the puppies didn't refer you to anyone???


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry that I can't help you because I have toys, but just wanted to point out that when looking for references for out of state buying, in addition to looking for good breeding and health testing, it is really important to find out if the breeder has integrity in evaluating and reporting the puppy's temperament - I have had a couple of times in the past where it was more the breeder telling what I wanted to hear then accurately representing the puppy (and I don't think it was necessarily intentional - you know, they had a puppy that they needed to place in a good home, and they really WANTED it to be a good match), but the breeder that I have now is so accurate and so honest - it was truly like I had already met the two that I have gotten from her, even though they came to me sight unseen, and I would not hesitate to do it again (in fact I am currently patiently waiting for her to make my perfect match again)!
Anyhow, when you speak to former customers, I think that is a very important thing to ask them about.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you could check out the poodlesonline site. obviously not every breeder is listed, but those that are listed do serious health testing and most show their dogs or have them shown. it's a start.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Would it help you to get the opinion of a Standard breeder thinking of one day getting a mini? I have always been enamoured with Bonheur Poodles minis. ******* Poodles is the proud breeder/owner of the first red mini to gain a Grand champion title in the US. They are where I personally would begin.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I got my apricot mini from Barbara Burdick (barclaypoodles.com) she spends a lot of time with her puppies, and I cannot say how great our experience with her has been. Depending on what your looking for, cabryn has nice dogs, as does aery and alegria.


----------

